# 5 Types Of Sikhi



## Harpreet_Singh_ (Jul 5, 2009)

I heard this is in Katha. I apologize for the mistakes in my translation, but here are the basics.

1. "Dekha thi Sikhi - The type of Sikhi you take on because you see someone else do it. "Dekh" = To see. This one does not last very long. Guruji does not accept this ("parvaan") type of Sikhi.

2. "To Get Something From Guruji" Sikhi - Gianiji called this "Hirs thi Sikhi". This is where one tries to please the Guru to get something done from Him. All other methods have failed, why not go to Gurdwara and do some Seva, maybe I get what I want. Guruji does not accept this ("parvaan") type of Sikhi either. 

3. "Kauf thi Sikhi" - "Kauf" fear. The fearful Sikhi. Somebody told you that you must take amrit, otherwise something will happen. Very rampant in India a while ago. People where so scared, that they would ask where an Amrit Sanchaar was being held.

4. "Sidak thi Sikhi" - This is the type of Sikhi undertaken by a Sikh that is without any pressure, fear, or greed. It is simple done to set one's life in accord in this world and the next. Guruji accepts this Sikhi. Gianiji mentions all the martyrs in the Sikh faith who never gave up on it no matter what punishment they had to endure.

5. "Prem thi Sikhi" - "Prem" = Love. This was given to Bhai Nand Lal Ji. This type of Sikhi, Guruji accepts as well. 

Reference: Sant Giani Avtar Singh Ji - Gur Sikhi Ki Hai


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Jul 5, 2009)

The above description of Sikhi comes from the book of SAO SAKHI (100 Stories about Guru Gobind Singh) as anecdote 12, page 44-47. It is advised to derive individual deductions.


_Dhand Di Sikhi- _ਧੰਧ ਦੀ ਸਿਖੀ- _Occupational Sikhi._
_Dekha Dekhi Di Sikhi- _ਦੇਖਾ ਦੇਖੀ ਦੀ ਸਿਖੀ-_ by seeing that Sikhs are well to do, others become Sikhs._
_Hirsa Hirsi Di Sikhi- _ਹਿਰਸਾ ਹਿਰਸੀ ਦੀ ਸਿਖੀ _-Sikhi of Greediness or ambition like Manmukh._
_Sidak Di Sikhi-_ ਸਿਦਕ ਦੀ ਸਿਖੀ _-Sikhi of sincerity and rehat._
_Bhabh Di Sikhi- _ਭਾਵ ਦੀ ਸਿਖੀ-_ Sikhi of understanding, contemplation and reflection with action in daily life._
 
_Virinder S. Grewal_


----------



## vsgrewal48895 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dear All,

The above story tells another important lesson for all that a Sikh was reciting the line of a Sabd of Guru Nanak in Raag Ramkali but was pronouncing the word Kai- kY meaning or as Kay-_ky_ meaning any and was thus making the meaning quite different than what Guru Ji meant in the following hymn and was over heard by Guru Gobind Singh Ji; 

ਕਰਤੇ ਕੀ ਮਿਤਿ ਕਰਤਾ ਜਾਣੈ ਕੈ ਜਾਣੈ ਗੁਰੁ ਸੂਰਾ ॥

_Karṯė kī miṯ karṯā jāṇai kai jāṇai gur sūrā._ 

Only the Creator or enlightened Guru knows Akal Purkh’s extent (none else).-----Guru Nanak, Raag Ramkali, AGGS, Page, 930-6

Guru Arjan further clarifies the point in Raag Gauri;

ਕਰਤੇ ਕੀ ਮਿਤਿ ਨ ਜਾਨੈ ਕੀਆ ॥

_Karṯė kī miṯ na jānai kī&shy;ā._

The created cannot know the extent of the Creator.-----Guru Arjan, Raag Gauri, AGGS, Page, 285-1

Guru Gobind Singh Ji corrected him with the advice to recite the Bani correctly, and further advised that the words of the Bani should be pronounced correctly (Shudh) than incorrectly (Kshudh).

The lesson learnt here is that what we are observing in Akhand Paths or otherwise, Bani being read at a speed and pronounced incorrectly if one is able to hear at all- is incorrect or ਕਸੁਧ. Each Gurumukhi word in AGGS has many meanings and each reader/reciter would pick up the meaning which fits his understanding or agenda rather than what the Guru had in mind? Keep in mind that a little grammatical error will completely change the meanings of the word.

Cordially,

Virinder


----------

